# Bay State man beats his own brother in Governor's Council race



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Talk about your sibling rivalries. A Bay State man squeaked by his own brother in an election for an open Governor's Council seat representing Southeastern Massachusetts.

Republican Charles Oliver Cipollini, 68, beat out his younger brother, Democrat Oliver P. Cipollini Jr., 58, on Tuesday. The elder Cipollini collected 139,251 votes, pushing him ahead of his brother by a thin 1,286-vote margin.

The win, along with a victory by Jennie Caissie of Oxford over Democrat Francis Ford, marked the first time in nearly two decades that the GOP will be represented on the advisory panel. The nine-member council, which includes the lieutenant governor and eight councilors elected from districts across Massachusetts, advises the governor on judicial nominations, pardons and commutations, and state spending.

Bay State man beats his own brother in Governor's Council race

---------- Post added at 22:37 ---------- Previous post was at 22:35 ----------

I voted for the (R) brother, but had no idea that they were related. I thought the same last name was a coincidence.


----------



## cpd4720 (Oct 16, 2008)

The brothers got together and decided to both run. If one ran as a Republican and one as a Democrat they figured one of them would win


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

mtc said:


> Awesome plan !


More like a scheme.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I noticed that on my ballot and was like WTF.


----------

